# UKC showing?



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all, I have always had an interest in dog shows but never felt that I could be competitive enough to enter any AKC shows. I recently found out about UKC and I heard it is easier for a newbie to do well since it is for amateurs. My current dog does not come from a line of champions, but I am wondering if we could go compete just for fun and see what we can do. Does anyone here have any experience with UKC shows? I am in western Wisconsin; are there any events local to me? I checked their website and couldn't see anything for the next few months. I'm hoping that's just because we are in the frozen north and that when things thaw out it will be more active. 

I can post a picture of Ruger kind of "stacked" for reference if anyone wants to tell me if we should even bother showing lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You should do it. Showing is fun. I love it. 

I have friends that show many different breeds in both UKC and AKC. They seem to like it. I prefer AKC, but that's me.


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, dogfaeries. Our local kennel club has a biweekly handling class. I think I might drop in and see what it's all about and talk to them all about showing. They are AKC people, and Ruger is definitely NOT the AKC type, but maybe they will still teach us. I would like to find a show quality pup in the next few years, so I think this would be a good way to practice and learn. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Seriously, a conformation/handling class would be good for your dog whether you end up showing or not. Tell them just what you said here! It's a great way to practice and learn, and you may want to show in UKC and get your feet wet. And if you and your dog are having fun, then that's really all that matters.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't show myself, but I know the Twin Cities has UKC shows (don't know where in western WI you are). I've attended one. It was fun. The friend I hooked up with there used to show her own dogs. Now she shows a friend's dogs. She has said she likes that it's all owner handling (or can be). The atmosphere was very casual and everyone was really nice.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I tried UKC once, and it definitely wasn't for me, but it's a good place to get your feet wet


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I tried UKC once, and it definitely wasn't for me, but it's a good place to get your feet wet




Me too, a show each with Carly and Sage. The rings were very tiny for a GSD though. Coming from AKC shows, it was a bit confusing. I'm so used to ring times and catalogs. But if I had never shown before, it would've been more fun.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

This is the one area where I'm an AKC snob. It's fine not having all the product and everything in the dogs, but presentation is...lacking. Quality tends to be lacking. Knowledge of judges...lacking.

A GSD puppy with floppy ears (6 months old) was allowed to be shown. In AKC, the ears have to be up when they step in the ring

It's a good learning space for many people, but definitely not the place for me.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with you. I really miss showing! 

I'm itching to get this new puppy in the ring. She'll be 5 months old next week, and takes my breath away. Best puppy ever.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I need pictures of this puppy


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a photographer friend in town that shows dogs. I'll see if I can bribe her to take some photos!


----------

